# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tip om af te vallen

## Nora

Een vriendin van mij gaf laatst deze tip en het werkt!!!!

Eet elke dag een ander ontbijt, een andere lunch en een ander diner. Als diner varieren de meeste mensen wel, maar ontbijt en lunch blijven we vaak hangen in een vast patroon: twee broodjes met kaas of een bakje yoghurt. Dan gaat je lichaam een beetje slapen. Zo neem je een ochtend een cracker, yoghurt, pap, beschuit of brood en dat doe je ook voor de middag. Ook al varieer je wel van beleg, toch waar je het beleg op doet kan beter dus ook varieren. Zo wordt je lichaam steeds weer aan het werk gezet.

Groetjes, Nora

----------

